# Too much to ask



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Is it too much to ask for a guy to have a reliable fishing partner these days, someone who is dedicated to fishing and not sleeping in half the day or making up excuses about having to do something with your significant other. 

I have been fishing the Christmas Bay, Bastrop Bay, Cold Pass area for my entire life, since I was 8 years old (1996). My passion for all things inshore saltwater fishing and bird hunting is EXTREME to say the least. 

I just dont have any more friends who share the passion anymore. Had a trip planned for this morning and got backed out on last night at 9p.m. AGAIN!!!!

I have a boat, but no truck to hook it up to as I will not salt water fish by myself I consider it unsafe.

All I require is my friends to pay 20 bucks for gas in their own vehicle to fish. The aluminum side console 16x48 i have uses less than 5 gallons of gas all day and I happily pay for that and ice and sandwiches of some kind. 


Are there any other younger DEDICATED fisherman out there, or am I the only one? 

Seriously, if you fish less than once a week, get off my thread. 

If you don't know how to fish with lures, get off my thread

If you don't show up on time at 4:30 a.m., get off my thread. 

If you back out at the last minute because you are "tired", get off my thread. 


Thanks for viewing, if you are SERIOUS about catching fish please let me know and maybe we can get together and fish. 

I dont drink that much but as long as you can keep it to a 12 pack or under (since your towing MY boat back) I really don't care if you drink. 

I do smoke, but only a few. I wont "need" to smoke in your vehicle. 

This thread has been half frustration vent/ mostly true, if you feel the same way about fishing that i do pm me and maybe we can get together. 

I'm on the SW side and a stones throw from BW8 and 59.

:brew2::texasflag


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

here are a few from father's day. off the water by 11am.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Quick...someone call the Waaaaambulance!!

I seriously suggest you find a way to tow your own boat. Then again I'm not lucky enough to be able to fish once a week so I better get off your thread, lol.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

wickedwader said:


> Quick...someone call the Waaaaambulance!!
> 
> *I seriously suggest you find a way to tow your own boat.* Then again I'm not lucky enough to be able to fish once a week so I better get off your thread, lol.


I have a way I can access but the only reason I would need to tow my own boat is to fish by myself and like I said, I don't do that.

Edit: Im sorry you dont get to fish at least once a week, would feel like my soul was dying if that were my case.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I sure dont want to fish with you. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

So you must not be married. I would say your friends wives and girlfriends have put the quietus on their fishing and hanging out with the old buddies.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I sure dont want to fish with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No worries If you dont feel the way I do about catching fish, chances are I dont want to fish with you either! Thanks for taking your time to reply to my thread.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fishsurfer said:


> So you must not be married. I would say your friends wives and girlfriends have put the quietus on their fishing and hanging out with the old buddies.


Your right on. I go fishing with my old man at least once a week but thats not enough to feed my addiction.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with you but the older you get you will see things happen people are people and get sick,flat tires,wives, kids loved ones are always first great pics by the way.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Why can't you fish by yourself? I enjoy fishing by myself, b/c then I don't have to wait for anyone.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

If you want everyone off your thread that doesn't meet your criteria of a true fisherman, you should probably move this to the "crew wanted" forum. Not general fishing. You're 27 now. Finding people that fish more than once a week if that is going to be few and far between. Consider yourself lucky and not gripe that others can't do what you're doing. Most people your age have jobs and are starting families. Hobbies get hard to work in, as your priorities get rearranged. Soak in that time with your old man too. I wish i could get out on the water with my dad that often. Good luck on your search though. 

(Sorry i stayed on your thread)


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

If you don't have means to pull your boat your not really "taking" anyone fishing.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

You must still live at home with mommy and daddy don't have any responsibility to take care and can fish every day I use to do that when I was living at home momma but yes I have a boat I have something to pull it with and I only fish once a week and I fish by myself if I have to if you want go that bad then go by your self or mabe momma want let you oh yea go get a job buy something that can pull your own boat get off your own thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> Why can't you fish by yourself? I enjoy fishing by myself, b/c then I don't have to wait for anyone.


Dont feel safe doing it, hit something floating in the bay and fly out of the boat it could all be over. I would love to fish by myself like you said, you dont have to wait on anyone.



bubbas kenner said:


> I agree with you but the older you get you will see things happen people are people and get sick,flat tires,wives, kids loved ones are always first great pics by the way.


True true true.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> Why can't you fish by yourself? I enjoy fishing by myself, b/c then I don't have to wait for anyone.


That's the truth! Some mornings when I go by myself it's the most relaxing time of the week. I often consider it my "church" on weeks when I have to work on Sunday's. It just me, the fish, the water and the big guy upstairs.

I wish I could fish more than one day a week. If you're really looking for someone to fish with on the weekends, keep me in mind. I'll even pull your boat for you. No guarantees that I'll be able to go as I am a family man and family comes first.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> That's the truth! Some mornings when I go by myself it's the most relaxing time of the week. I often consider it my "church" on weeks when I have to work on Sunday's. It just me, the fish, the water and the big guy upstairs.
> 
> *I wish I could fish more than one day a week. *If you're really looking for someone to fish with on the weekends, keep me in mind. I'll even pull your boat for you. *No guarantees that I'll be able to go as I am a family man and family comes first.*


hey bud i get it most of my friends have girlfriends and children as well. I will keep you in mind though.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

lol, interesting approach to get people to want to fish with you. Maybe the reason your buddies keep backing out is that you seem like a bit of a hard a**. Too hard to get along with those types.

You catch more flies with honey than you do vinegar. Maybe its just me. . .


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Problem is you want to do all this fishing yet you rely on other folks to take you. If you want to fish all the time get a truck so at least all you have to do is invite people to go. If you want to make them pay for gas that's your prerogative, personally I don't ask or expect it but will occasionally let them fill up the boat. Ask friends that don't fish a lot or with lures and have the patience to teach them. The best part of fishing for me is seeing people that haven't caught a lot of fish or caught fish on lures getting some action.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I forsee someone going to ban camp. One, two, three.....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I pretty much fished my whole life by myself. No one ever wanted to go. I finally quit asking. During the summer I usually just fished in the surf & met a guy down on the beach who was a local & me & him fished the surf together for over 10 years. Good Luck...


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

If somebody already fishes every week then they already have their own boat and truck and don't need the likes of you.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Dont feel safe doing it, hit something floating in the bay and fly out of the boat it could all be over. I would love to fish by myself like you said, you dont have to wait on anyone.


Wear your PFD and wear your kill switch. Go fish. [/thread]


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I do believe the cheese has slid off the cracker...


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

D-kirk2 said:


> Problem is you want to do all this fishing yet you rely on other folks to take you. If you want to fish all the time get a truck so at least all you have to do is invite people to go. Ask friends that don't fish a lot or with lures and have the patience to teach them.


Hey i get what your saying i am saving up for a truck, but i only pay cash money for my cars/boats/ college and so i wont have anything till next year.

I have been through all my friends that want to fish and have put 3 that have never fished saltwater on their first trout and red but i get tired of them backing out at the last minute when they want to drink hard every night.

My dad is having hernia surgery today and will be out for at least a week so i was looking for a fresh face to fish with that is experienced at what I do.

When you fish the same way for 20 years you kind of get into a groove, because you know it works.

I know I take my fishing more seriously than probably 90% of the fisherman out there and that turns most off. That's fine with me.

I live to fish, I don't live to work......


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> I pretty much fished my whole life by myself. No one ever wanted to go. I finally quit asking. During the summer I usually just fished in the surf & met a guy down on the beach who was a local & me & him fished the surf together for over 10 years. Good Luck...


Sounds like how I will end up once my dad passes.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ya'll just aren't very Salt Lifeâ„¢. Picking on a guy who ain't afraid to say he loves to fish and doesn't appreciate posers. Shame. Man's got standards and a boat for crying out loud! It doesn't pull well behind a hatchback. So what? I know a guy on here...another guy who ain't afraid to say he loves to fish and doesn't appreciate posers. I bet these guys could take a tournament without leaving the dock. Just brow beat them into submission and hand them a banana. Done. 

I can see it as clear as I see that Salt Lifeâ„¢ sticker on the window of that hatchback. Might be a Prius. Not sure yet but that's neither here nor there. You should hang your heads low worrying about if it's a Prius or not. Hey, it could be a Gremlin. Will it matter when he puts the fish in the boat? I think not. What if he has a mullet? Judge not lest ye be judged. This man does not allow the Drama Llamaâ„¢ a foothold in his active lifestyle. Some of you should take a lesson.

...so we can't use croaker huh? I'm out.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

D-kirk2 said:


> Problem is you want to do all this fishing yet you rely on other folks to take you. If you want to fish all the time get a truck so at least all you have to do is invite people to go. If you want to make them pay for gas that's your prerogative, personally I don't ask or expect it but will occasionally let them fill up the boat. Ask friends that don't fish a lot or with lures and have the patience to teach them. The best part of fishing for me is seeing people that haven't caught a lot of fish or caught fish on lures getting some action.


You throw croaker? If so, I'm in.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

I am starting to think there is more to the story (Bullitt4439 finding a fishing partner) than is being shared on this thread. Just saying.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Two thoughts:

1) I bet your friends think you are a huge PITA. They are probably tired of hauling your boat around for you every time you need a fix. Sale one of your two cars and get a truck.

2) You ain't near as serious as you think if you won't fish alone. That is a small price to pay given how serious you say you are. What? You want to make sure you kill more than just yourself if something bad goes down?

By the way, this from a guy that is almost twice your age. I fish - minimally 50 or 60 days a year - and I consider myself extremely lucky to have the job and the wife that allows that to happen. I end up fishing by myself a lot. 

PS...Leaving at 4:30A? That would barely give me time to gig my flounder before I fish.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

bjones2571 said:


> Why can't you fish by yourself? I enjoy fishing by myself, b/c then I don't have to wait for anyone.


I fish alone 90% of the time. Maybe 95%. I like the solitude. (I'm not anti social, I'm a teacher. I sometimes enjoy not having to talk to/listen to anybody). Just do my own thing, the way I want to, when and how I want to. I keep it simple and just walk in wade.
OP, don't depend on other people so that you can enjoy fishing. Leave the boat, grab your belt and some lures, find a walk in spot and ENJOY being in the water. 
My unsolicited two cents.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to have a neighbor who fished like the OP describes. He was a heck of a fishing partner, but an irresponsible a-hole of a person. He'd frequently lie to his wife and blow off various engagements to go fishing. He'd stay out all night long fishing. Rain or shine, wind or high water, didn't matter. He was reliable when it came to fishing. Sadly, he wasn't worth a **** otherwise.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Get invited more....then you can share both ways. Be flexible enough to be on someone else's schedule. Then you too will have to decline from time to time. I bet you cant fish on everyone elses schedule....but thats ok I will go by myself anytime. Manage those expectations. Great passion but very misguided dude. Its not supposed to be so forced. That is the turnoff for everyone here. Most of us have grown up and learned not to force issues this way. Usually after losing all our friends or a failed relationship. We only learn through great failure. What have you learned from this one?

What artificial did you catch that croaker on? Just curious.....


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

put a hitch on your car a 16/48 boat can be pulled by a lawnmower and try fishing alone I enjoy being alone fishing its peaceful


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

jesco said:


> I fish alone 90% of the time. Maybe 95%. I like the solitude. (I'm not anti social, I'm a teacher. I sometimes enjoy not having to talk to/listen to anybody). Just do my own thing, the way I want to, when and how I want to. I keep it simple and just walk in wade.
> OP, don't depend on other people so that you can enjoy fishing. Leave the boat, grab your belt and some lures, find a walk in spot and ENJOY being in the water.
> My unsolicited two cents.


Thanks for the actual response, once I get a truck next year I will be going by myself it looks like!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

G-O-T-B said:


> put a hitch on your car a 16/48 boat can be pulled by a lawnmower and try fishing alone I enjoy being alone fishing its peaceful


yea for around 300 bucks thats sounding like the best option.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

sgrem said:


> We only learn through great failure. *What have you learned from this one?*
> 
> What artificial did you catch that croaker on? Just curious.....


That i need to start fishing alone!

Croaker was caught on a 3in flurry minnow, think glass minnow when you look at em.

http://www.edgefishing.com/html/flurry.html


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Not "dedicated" enough to own a truck to pull boat with. Check
Pretentious and demanding attitude to go along with the brokedick status. Check
Brags about hard work and hours put in to be where he's at(still no boat). Check
Then, pi$$es away any chance of meeting up with someone here. Check
Surely this is a joke thread, right?
Edit: "get of my thread" for _____ reason. Pizz off kiddo. It's the internet, you better be prepared for the response when you show your *** like you have.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Get invited more....then you can share both ways. Be flexible enough to be on someone else's schedule. Then you too will have to decline from time to time. I bet you cant fish on everyone elses schedule....but thats ok I will go by myself anytime. Manage those expectations. Great passion but very misguided dude. Its not supposed to be so forced. That is the turnoff for everyone here. Most of us have grown up and learned not to force issues this way. Usually after losing all our friends or a failed relationship. We only learn through great failure. What have you learned from this one?


So much wisdom in this post. You're like a fishing buddah haha

I'm married, am serious about fishing but also serious about my other commitments and willing to compromise at times. I also don't just depend on one person to go fishing with, I have multiple people I can call to go fishing if I want someone with me. People have commitments, I understand. If friends can come fish with me great, if they back out or I can't find someone it's no sweat off my back, **** happens and I just take my dog, he's probably the most loyal fishing partner there is.

If you're such a hardcore fisherman why are you blaming other people for you not going fishing? Take the appropriate precautions (pfd, kill switch, don't fly around like an idiot, etc), quit whining and just go. You said you have access to a means of pulling your boat so just do it. Launching by yourself takes some practice but you'll figure it out. Yeah there's some risks of fishing alone, but if you love it that much mitigate those risks and don't let that stop you.

One more thing if you do end up starting to fish alone, make a float plan and give it to people. Most don't do this for bay fishing, but if I'm alone I'll always let my dad and a few others where I'm launching and planning on fishing. Just another precaution.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> Brags about hard work and hours put in to be where he's at(still no boat). Check
> Then, pi$$es away any chance of meeting up with someone here. Check
> 
> Surely this is a joke thread, right?


*This thread has been half frustration vent/ mostly true, if you feel the same way about fishing that i do pm me and maybe we can get together. *

Yes, this thread is mostly a joke but it sure has gotten people riled up huh?

I was only semi-serious, the chance of finding someone here is rare at best, I read 2cool for laughs.

BTW if you read my origianal post I do own a boat.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to be the same way about fishing, but around 13 I found out about girls and my priorities changed. Maybe puberty will kick in soon and you will have a different perspective.:rotfl:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

U need to pm BLK JK 224-----He has cream for this rash.:dance::clover:

Also rumor is they need a Pres. for the "new club":rybka:


swamp in before the Band.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I enjoy fishing by myself. This is a suggestion, sell one of the cars and get a yak. Install a rack or get a small trailer to transport. Then you'd have money leftover to start a separate "truck saving" account. Keep the more reliable car though!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ducatibilt said:


> I used to be the same way about fishing, but around 13 I found out about girls and my priorities changed. Maybe puberty will kick in soon and you will have a different perspective.:rotfl:


Yea I sure hope so, haven't found a woman that makes me as happy as pulling in all those trout and reds and folding up those doves and ducks.

If my friends, parents, and their married friends are any indication of how marriage is supposed to go remind me never to do that. Constantly fighting and/or have been through 2 divorces. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Or wade fish.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alright you guys got me, going to stop being a B and try and save the rest od my day. Cutting out of work to pull a wade at Super Secret Location 1. See a few showers just inland, hope they don't move south. Will give report around 10ish tonight when I get back.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Found the myriad of responses interesting. Kudos to op for not getting butt hurt and keeping his responses civil and on target. 

Bullitt - fish on, get a power cut off lanyard and wear a pfd, fish alone more. Be happy.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

How are you gonna ask a guy to put $20 bucks in his own truck to take your *** fishing???

It's not that people aren't as "hardcore" as youâ€¦I would much rather stay in bed with my girl than wake up at the butt crack of dark, to drag you down to the ramp, listen to you talk about how "hardcore" you are and then get hit up for $20. That's a joke dude.

You probly got a wrap on that John Boat huh

Keep on livin the SaltLife.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

there is this place call the "surf" figure out where it is at and learn to fish it. You can get to it with whatever you drive and fish all day every day all by yourself

If you can not pull your own boat, it is not a boat it is a yard ornament


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Lighten up Francis


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> there is this place call the "surf" figure out where it is at and learn to fish it. You can get to it with whatever you drive and fish all day every day all by yourself
> 
> If you can not pull your own boat, it is not a boat it is a yard ornament


(Drops MIC and walks off stage......)

Well put!

-SA


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel this intervention went well.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Dont feel safe doing it, hit something floating in the bay and fly out of the boat it could all be over. I would love to fish by myself like you said, you dont have to wait on anyone.


#killswitch

Sell your boat. Make more new friends. Upgrade your vehicle. Hell I need guys occasionally on weekdays. NONE of my buddies can go on weekdays - same time though. I LOVE the solitude of being on the water behind my helm all by my lonesome.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

LOVE to fish...just not alone...huh


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

A job + $ = Trk


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

Bankin On it you crack me up!


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

He's had enough berrating . . . 

I think of this every time I fish alone (which I LOVE)

â€œI fish because I love to. Because I love the environs where trout are found, which are invariably beautiful, and hate the environs where crowds of people are found, which are invariably ugly. Because of all the television commercials, cocktail parties, and assorted social posturing I thus escape. Because in a world where most men seem to spend their lives doing what they hate, my fishing is at once an endless source of delight and an act of small rebellion. Because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed, or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility, and endless patience. Because I suspect that men are going this way for the last time and I for one don't want to waste the trip. Because mercifully there are no telephones on trout waters. Because on the water I can find solitude without loneliness. ... And finally, not because I regard fishing as being so terribly important, but because I suspect that so many of the other concerns of men are equally unimportant and not nearly so much fun.â€
Robert Traver

Consider it OP. And lighten up on people. No one will EVER meet your perfect standards other than you.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Alright you guys got me, going to stop being a B and try and save the rest od my day. Cutting out of work to pull a wade at Super Secret Location 1. See a few showers just inland, hope they don't move south. Will give report around 10ish tonight when I get back.


Super secret location huh....

I rarely read a full thread from start to finish but this was very comical.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

A lot of great advice from folks here man. Everyone is fairly hard core or we wouldn't be hanging out on 2 cool right. I'm a fairly young guy and fish with my son or buddies all the time. You'll learn to LOVE that alone time on the boat. In fact, it seems the more fish you catch, the less you get to fish alone. Regardless, we fish in the areas you mentioned quite a bit and don't mind a passionate young fisherman coming with. Always respect the ones around ya and channel that passion. Passionate people often come off a little rude...it's cool, just use those powers for good as you get older. Message me if you want to get out one day.


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*location, location*

Everybody quit ur *****in at least most of u live close enough to be able to go often ,this drive from ftworth limits me and usually got people say let me know when ur going and back out,but up here it`s mostly freshies and don`t have a clue about saltwater fishing or its to far [wawawa]and /// so all you hush and go when you can and think about me and catch some......


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Fish alone*



bjones2571 said:


> Why can't you fish by yourself? I enjoy fishing by myself, b/c then I don't have to wait for anyone.


Me too. I tell folks to meet me at a certain time if they're not there, they get left. 
Fish during the week and in some places where there aren't any people. Plus I'm getting old. When I was your age I wade fished X-mas bay at night, sometimes alone. Better get something to,pull a boat, by the way I don't charge buds, they usually offer to pay for gas.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the boat only burns 5 gallons a day, but you make them pay $20 AND they have to haul the boat to a ramp? 

sounds like a heck of a deal.

I understand what you mean about fishing all the time... I'm married, with 4 small kids, and I've gone fishing 5 times in the last 6 days. I'm not even on vacation. you just have to figure that **** out.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I want to thank Bullitt for a entertaining thread. I don't think I ever had anyone tell me to get off their thread. I'm still trying to weigh whether I'd rather fish or get my.....well never mind. This is a family show.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

I get it Bullitt. Alot of people talk a good game but very few are as hard core as i am. I get there before day break and can wade 8 to 10 hours straight without a break. I wished i lived closer to you, i would have no problem pulling your boat, splitting gas in the boat and bringing snacks. I kayak fish at least once a week. Good luck on your search


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a truck ready i don't drink much maybe a 6 pack a month lol. I do smoke dont mind if you lite one up in my truck. I fish arties 90% of the time msg me if interested on going fishing. We have a boat also but always looking to meet new fishing partners.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can someone explain what just went on here?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

zthomas18 said:


> Can someone explain what just went on here?


An intervention of course. I'm no clinical psychologist but I play one on the internet.


----------



## BlueDawg (Apr 17, 2015)

zthomas18 said:


> Can someone explain what just went on here?


I read the whole thread and I am still not sure. Entertaining to say the least. I think all of us fisherman have strong opinions and are passionate about fishing.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bullitt4439 said:


> I have a boat, but no truck to hook it up to as I will not salt water fish by myself I consider it unsafe.
> 
> :brew2::texasflag


You lost me when I got to this part. I stopped reading after this.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Im going to push the "Fish with Dad part" I got lost on first page. 
And this goes for all of you . 
Fish with Dad, I dont care if your tired or your broke , just go do it , 

Why, 

That day will come that event becomes impossible, 
and your will forever be envious of those who still can fish with their dad.
I carry my dads little bait box with me every time I go, its the best I can do.

go fish with dad !


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Sigh...

Men.

You all crack me up!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow! Just read this whole deal!

To the OP, I know it's hard to find reputable fishing partners (show up on time, half way serious fishermen, leisure schedule, etc.). I have been fishing out of a boat by myself since I was 16 yrs old (no cell phones back then for me). I culled through lots of buddies till I got the ones who were actually more serious about fishing! If they no showed, they better have a good excuse! A couple of them, I'd have to wake up half the time! I have always taken fishing/hunting seriously! Maybe a little too serious at times! 

Today, I am still fishing/hunting well over 100 days yr! When I'm not working or guiding, I have several really good fishing partners that share the same views I do. Some of us are single with kids and some of us are married with kids. Some of us are just married. For those of us that are married, we have very understanding wives! It took me yrs to find folks like the guys I fish with! Sometimes though, I will still go alone! 

Good luck in looking for fishing partners!


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

When did SD53 get a burn?


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

1.) Welcome to life. YOUR passion to fish does not equal my passion to fish. 
2.) You're a mooch. You need somebody else to tow your boat so you can fish equals fail. 
3.) You're a wusscake. Man up and go fish by yourself. I've done it for years IN THE EXACT AREA you speak of and have never had any issues. Man eating pirates and killer seagulls do not infest the waters of Bastrop bay. 
4.) Get over yourself. Making demands on your fishing partners about how they must fish is wrong. I could care less if my fishing buddy used bait. The concept here is to enjoy the day. Powering thru a day of fishing is fail.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

You kind of sound like an arse. I'll pass.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I read the first and last page of this thread. That was enough.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

If you don't catch 30 inch trout every cast then get of this thread.
If you don't limit out every single time,get off my thread.
If you can't pick me up and drop me off,get off!!
If i catch you throwing bait i'll cut your head off.
If you don't use high dollar gear then get off.
If you don't use Yeti's then get off my thread.
If YOU can't tow MY boat then get off this thread.
If you don't want my warm beer and cold tacos then get off this thread.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Shrimpguts said:


> If you don't catch 30 inch trout every cast then get of this thread.
> If you don't limit out every single time,get off my thread.
> If you can't pick me up and drop me off,get off!!
> If i catch you throwing bait i'll cut your head off.
> ...


How about if you only bring one cooler and have to put the fish in the drink box and have fishy beer and waters?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Again... Better than Cosmopolitan!  Haha


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

jaime1982 said:


> How about if you only bring one cooler and have to put the fish in the drink box and have fishy beer and waters?


Yes that too.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Just go by yourself and stop being a dousche


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Shrimpguts said:


> When did SD53 get a burn?


Maybe I missed it because I had a hard time reading the entire thread....but how did this thread make it to post 72 before SD53 was mentioned. You guys are slipping........


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Maybe I missed it because I had a hard time reading the entire thread....but how did this thread make it to post 72 before SD53 was mentioned. You guys are slipping........


Lol...i'm on it.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Is SD53 better than WD40?


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

jaime1982 said:


> Is SD53 better than WD40?


No and smells like sh....t.


----------

